# Houston Field Training Opportunities



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

If you train or would like to start training your golden for field work, the Tejas Hunting Retriever Club has two good events this week. One is a general meeting at the Goode Co. BQ at the intersection of Hwy 6 and 290. It is on the feeder on the north side of 290 and west of 1960. This months speaker is Steve Hendricks. He will give a talk about training and will answer questions. There is no charge and it starts at 7:00 PM this Wednesday.

Tejas also has a training day this Saturday AM at the Mary Manor Katy Nature Conservancy this Saturday morning from 7:00 AM to noon. This is also free.

Directions to the training day can be found at the Tejas web site.

Tejas Hunting Retriever Club

Trying to get more hunting and hunt test goldens in the club.


----------

